# Counselling Complete



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

So, after 1 year and 3 months of weekly counselling to deal with my wife cheating and leaving me, my counsellor and I have come to the conclusion that I have graduated from personal counselling. I am done.

I am content, happy, just OK to be, to accept what comes. I'm quite proud of myself really.

So guys, how did you know you were done with counselling/therapy?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

poida said:


> So, after 1 year and 3 months of weekly counselling to deal with my wife cheating and leaving me, my counsellor and I have come to the conclusion that I have graduated from personal counselling. I am done.
> 
> I am content, happy, just OK to be, to accept what comes. I'm quite proud of myself really.
> 
> So guys, how did you know you were done with counselling/therapy?


After you get the tools to move forward it's time to go


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Poida.....the above is your 666th post. Yikes! I hope its not a sinister omen!

The end of a relationship is similar to dying. You have lost something/one dear to you. Its a grieving process. Counselling helps you get through and deal with each of the stages.
Disbelief, hurt, anger, acceptance etc.

I think the time to move on is the acceptance stage....could take you afew weeks to many months to get there.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

WTF??? I have graduated or something and now I'm a councilor! 

Woo Hooo! Guess my counciling is now complete! :smthumbup:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

poida said:


> So, after 1 year and 3 months of weekly counseling to deal with my wife cheating and leaving me, my counselor and I have come to the conclusion that I have graduated from personal counseling. I am done.
> 
> I am content, happy, just OK to be, to accept what comes. I'm quite proud of myself really.
> 
> *So guys, how did you know you were done with counseling/therapy?*




*I suppose whenever I ran out of budgeted funds to pay for the counseling!*


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> [/U][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> *I suppose whenever I ran out of budgeted funds to pay for the counseling!*


Oh..... so true...... 

I think a European Holiday will provide more healing now..:smthumbup:


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

askari said:


> Poida.....the above is your 666th post. Yikes! I hope its not a sinister omen!
> 
> The end of a relationship is similar to dying. You have lost something/one dear to you. Its a grieving process. Counselling helps you get through and deal with each of the stages.
> Disbelief, hurt, anger, acceptance etc.
> ...


Sheesh. Yeah, that's a few posts.

I guess that shows how helpful the site has been for me.


----------

